# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  الحكم ابو شنب يعتزر ل رمدان احمد السيد

## ابن الخطاب

*شكرا لنقدك الهادف المحترم الراقي.
 حتما ساضع كل ما اشرت اليه نصب اعيني.
 واعدك بالتجويد ونحن لسنا معصومين عن الخطأ والشاطر من يستفيد من اخطائه.
مع خالص تقديري
هذا ما ورد في عمود اخطاء كل يوم بجريدة فوول

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*سبحان الله 
*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*مستحيل الكلام دة رمضان اكيد مزودة عشان يأثر فيهو وفي باقي الحكام ويخففوا الضغط شوية علي بني زرقان
                        	*

----------


## ابن الخطاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

سبحان الله 



كلام عجيب جابت ليها اعتزارات
                        	*

----------


## ابن الخطاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوالشوش2
					

مستحيل الكلام دة رمضان اكيد مزودة عشان يأثر فيهو وفي باقي الحكام ويخففوا الضغط شوية علي بني زرقان



المثل الدارجي بقول العود لو ما فيهو شق ما بقول طق 
رمدان لو ما لقي فرصة ما بكتب الكلام ه
النشوف لجنة التحكيم وصلاح محمد صالح حيقولو شنو عن الكلام ده
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
واعتذري eisawi
لكن بالجد كدة هم محتاجين يتعتذرو
عن الاخطاء اللي كلفت للهلال الفوز بمباريات كلفت عن طريقها فقد المريخ لبطولة الدوري الممتاز في عدة مواسم eisawi
.. واتجووووديeisawi
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحكم الفاضل ابوشنب مجتهد ومثابر وطموح وحكم متميز دون شك
لكن فعلته هذه ( ان صدقت ) ستسقطه جدا وتقلل من شانه كثيرا
*

----------

